

Your house keys can be duplicated with a cellphone - mielles
http://www.futureofgadgets.com/futureblogger/show/1165-your-house-key-can-be-duplicated-with-a-cellphone

======
dc2k08
any lock that fits a "house key" like those pictured can be opened with a bump
key in a matter of seconds by anyone. taking a picture of someones keys and
grinding a match is not necessary. those locks and keys need to stop being
manufactured. they are no longer secure.

